# Little Man Trying To Pull The Camper



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

This is James, he loves camping but just learned a big lesson when the trailer wouldn't move









This is the trailer 
















This is the little man backing in.








Making sure he has the safety chains
















Ready to pull out









Anyone else have pictures of their kids and campers


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Those are really great pictures.

Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

He just needs a HEMI!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> He just needs a HEMI!!
> [snapback]61377[/snapback]​


Them there are fighting words coming from a DIESEL owner


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

great pictures









darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Better watch little James close. Won't be long before he is in that big Dodge, and I would bet he could move the Outback then.







Welcome to this great site!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Outstanding









Next year he will be able to rig it up for a 5'er









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kids....









Ya gotta LOVE em!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pics
Kids gotta love them,They'll do the funniest things









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Great pictures...I even noticed that we have a) the same model TT,







the same model hitch and sway control, c) the same portable tool kit and I think my son may have had the same model trike when he was younger. Now all we need to do is get you a Chevy and you'll be all set.









Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> dougdogs said:
> 
> 
> > He just needs a HEMI!!
> ...


I just figured it would be easier to hemi the tricycle, than adding a straight six diesel !!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya think Chrysler engineers would end this debate and build a Hemi Diesel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> He just needs a HEMI


Looks like 2500Ram _has_ a little "him-i."









Great pics.

Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I also like the fact that at an early age, your son is learning the importance of safety chains!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think I can... I think I can... I think I can...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Sheesh! They jump on me for towing my 28BHS with a Tundra! I mean, what sort of wheel base does a tricycle have? How does it handle the side winds, passing semi's or baseball cards in the spokes?

Those were very cute...

Reverie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

He is going to have to be really careful with the weight transfer on to the tricycle. After all it is a front wheel drive vehicle and if he doesn't get enought weight transfered to the front he could have some traction issues!!!

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I hope Grandpa Bill prints these pictures up for our Andy to see . He will be riding a tricycle next spring. Welcome to Outbackers too.
Jan


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Heirloom photos all the way!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Sheesh! They jump on me for towing my 28BHS with a Tundra! I mean, what sort of wheel base does a tricycle have? How does it handle the side winds, passing semi's or baseball cards in the spokes?
> 
> [snapback]61501[/snapback]​


Just what I was thinking! ....and just where would the Hensley install ? Do you think the trike can handle that extra load? And where does the cool Outbacker sticker go, anyway?

....and you guys give me grief about the 4Runner!









Tooooo cute!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> I hope Grandpa Bill prints these pictures up for our Andy to see . He will be riding a tricycle next spring. Welcome to Outbackers too.
> Jan
> [snapback]61611[/snapback]​


I hope your not saying I'm Grandpa Bill







I'm still wrinkle free and yes only 30









Who's Andy, I've checked this thread and don't know screen names to names yet.

I know all in fun but who's Andy and congrats on a new one I guess


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Awesome pictures, 2500Ram. Don't blink your eyes,. Faster than you'll ever believe, your little guy will be as old as my Grunt0311! Enjoy every one of those moments and definitely record them with photos and videos (gets the voices, too)!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> He is going to have to be really careful with the weight transfer on to the tricycle. After all it is a front wheel drive vehicle and if he doesn't get enought weight transfered to the front he could have some traction issues!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]61501[/snapback]​


Does Prodigy sell a handlebar mounting kit??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Only one problem
I didn't see any extension side mirrors
That sure make changing lanes alittle tricky









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Grandpa Bill prints these pictures up for our Andy to see . He will be riding a tricycle next spring. Welcome to Outbackers too.
> ...


 Bill and I share my screen name cookie9933 on Outbackers. Andy is our 2.5 yr old grandson, that I babysit everyday.(Play group, sand box 02, and next spring tricycle riding and Outbacking sunny .
Jan


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Teach them young, and they will be great tower's







. Great pictures.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well somethings will never change. It's a new year and a new bike but Little Man still wants to pull the Outback.

Here are some pictures from this weekend.





































Thanks for looking.

Bill


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Well somethings will never change. It's a new year and a new bike but Little Man still wants to pull the Outback.
> 
> Here are some pictures from this weekend.
> 
> ...


bill 
another great set of pictures 
the bike should say hemi instead of huffy









darrel


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool pics.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great atleast he wants to help and try to pull it








My little guy all he wants to do is run through puddles all day long









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pics.









That is what camping is all about. Having a great time









Thor


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Well somethings will never change. It's a new year and a new bike but Little Man still wants to pull the Outback.
> 
> Here are some pictures from this weekend.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Little Man, on the new TV! You should have a better towing experience now that you've moved to a rear-wheel drive TV. And those extra wheels that you have on the back ... is that what they mean by a "dually"?
















Happy Camping!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> That's great atleast he wants to help and try to pull it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should just soak him with the hose before he leaves the campsite and save him some trouble
















Steve


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe you should get him one of these - he might have more luck.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Just like his dad. He already had to upgrade the TV (tricycle vehicle). Now he's going to want a bigger camper.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > That's great atleast he wants to help and try to pull it
> ...


Being a water rat, myself - the "trouble", as you call it, is the fun part !!!!

Never met a puddle not worth jumping in!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Being a water rat, myself - the "trouble", as you call it, is the fun part !!!!
> 
> Never met a puddle not worth jumping in!
> 
> ...


Like they say "The apple doesn't fall far from the tree"









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Absolutely Adorable, thanks for sharing!



> That is what camping is all about. Having a great time
> 
> Thor


Exactly









Tami


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

awww..those were sooo cute!! Thanks for sharing!!!









Jewels sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

awesome 2nd set of pictures...

that kid is going to pull that Outback one of these days...


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Looks like my 99 burban!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I can see the trailer salesman now... "Sure you can pull that 26RS with your bike- No problem!!"


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I can see the trailer salesman now... "Sure you can pull that 26RS with your bike- No problem!!"


lol Aint that the truth!

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I enjoyed the pics, and thought other newbies might as well.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I forgot how great those pics were.

Thor


----------

